# Purina One Puppy food



## jrod (Jan 10, 2011)

Our Breeder currently has the puppies on Purina One LBP but I was unable to find it at the local pets mart. So we ended up getting Purina One Healthy Puppy as that is what the breeder usually uses but was unable to get it in their area which is why they are on the LBP.

I plan on keeping the puppy on Purina One for now but will eventually switch him over to something different a bit later, just not sure what kind yet. Been looking at 4Health or Blue Buffalo at TSC.

Other than Lamb vs Chicken I can't find much of a difference between the Healthy Puppy and the LBP formulas. I know the calcium amount is one of the things to keep an eye on but the HP formula is 1.0%MIN and the LBP is 1.1%MIN, unfortunately Purina doesn't list the max on their analysis.

I guess I'm just looking for opinions on the HP formula vs LBP of the Purina.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Can't you just switch to 4Health or Blue now? Purina one is crap in comparison. 4Health and Blue both make formulas that are good for large breed puppies.


----------



## jrod (Jan 10, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Can't you just switch to 4Health or Blue now? Purina one is crap in comparison. 4Health and Blue both make formulas that are good for large breed puppies.


I would love to but I didn't want to change too abruptly. I was going to work his new food in with his existing food and change gradually.

I guess right now my biggest concern is making sure I'm not introducing too much calcium, but the two Purina brands seem almost the same on the calcium.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

You can switch over by adding about 1/2 cup of the new stuff each day then increasing the amount. I would get a bag of the new brand you want to try and start adding it now


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

If you're going to start changing right away, I wouldn't worry too much about Healthy Puppy vs LBP. Buy a 5lb bag of whatever your pup last ate at the breeder's and start switching.


----------



## jrod (Jan 10, 2011)

well I already got a 15lb bag so we will work through that and add in the new food. 

Thanks


----------

